# f@ck, marry, kill.....



## octopus (Mar 26, 2013)

casey anthony, jodi arias, amanda knox.  roll the dice


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 26, 2013)

....?????


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 27, 2013)

K,k,k


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2013)

What?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> ....?????





Scotty said:


> What?



You're supposed to answer which of the three you'd have sex with, which you'd marry, and which you'd kill...  You can't just kill all of them as Jeff did above...


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 27, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> K,k,k



This is supposed to be fun. Keep your white supremacy ideals out of it


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2013)

octopus said:


> casey anthony, jodi arias, amanda knox.  roll the dice



I don't know about the other's but in terms of attractiveness I'd go with. 

jodi arias < amanda knox < casey anthony


----------



## Puck it (Mar 27, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> This is supposed to be fun. Keep your white supremacy ideals out of it



Funny, they don't look Druish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 27, 2013)

None , hold out for quality , my standards are a helluva lot higher


----------



## octopus (Mar 27, 2013)

it's a game, you have to choose.  i'll play......F casey, marry amanda, kill jodi.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 27, 2013)

F - Jodi
M - Amanda 
K - Casey


----------



## bigbog (Mar 27, 2013)

If I said I'll marry them all(*F*​ - thrown in), will that get me a talk show?....  ...or just put me in debt(at best)...LOL...  Life certainly is a roll of the dice with decisions that come out from the courtroom.


----------



## octopus (Mar 27, 2013)

Might get you dead


----------



## bigbog (Mar 27, 2013)

octopus said:


> Might get you dead



LOL...a definite possibility....


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 27, 2013)

Since they're all nutjobs that have killed their children, boyfriends, or random folks, I say "none of the above."


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2013)

Have sex with all three in a orgy while their all tied up, then no murder because I don't believe in that.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 27, 2013)

When I played this before it was a single pic with 3 people in it. Taking 3 pics of nut jobs and asking is pretty unfair, might as well take 3 of the Golden Girls and ask...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Taking 3 pics of nut jobs and asking is pretty unfair, might as well take 3 of the Golden Girls and ask...



Making it a no-brainer defeats the purpose of the game...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2013)

HD333 said:


> F - Jodi
> M - Amanda
> K - Casey


+1


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 27, 2013)

Foxy Knoxy for the win. 

The other two Id push in front of a bus, you left out that option.


----------



## Kerovick (Mar 28, 2013)

You guys aren't good at th is game.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2013)

Kerovick said:


> You guys aren't good at th is game.



Nope... I guess it's too difficult of a concept for this group...


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 28, 2013)

Wait who is killing who here, exactly? I mean these are accused murderers...


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have sex with all three in a orgy while their all tied up, then no murder because I don't believe in that.



Scotty, that is exactly how Amanda Knox's prosecutors say her victim died


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> Scotty, that is exactly how Amanda Knox's prosecutors say her victim died



A nice way to go.


----------



## octopus (Mar 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Nope... I guess it's too difficult of a concept for this group...



yup.....was gonna do a round 2, but not many want to play. oh well


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2013)

octopus said:


> yup.....was gonna do a round 2, but not many want to play. oh well



Do round 2 anyway, maybe they'll get better...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 28, 2013)

octopus said:


> yup.....was gonna do a round 2, but not many want to play. oh well



It works better, when you dont choose 3 famous murders.....


----------



## octopus (Mar 28, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It works better, when you dont choose 3 famous murders.....



It's a hypothetical GAME. Oh ,btw, Casey Anthony is free, Amanda Knox is(kinda) free and Jodi arias has not been convicted ( yet). I had a theme, next time I'll use fairy tale characters or cartoons.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

octopus said:


> It's a hypothetical GAME. Oh ,btw, Casey Anthony is free, Amanda Knox is(kinda) free and Jodi arias has not been convicted ( yet). I had a theme, next time I'll use fairy tale characters or cartoons.



Try famous ski women next time please.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 28, 2013)

octopus said:


> It's a hypothetical GAME. Oh ,btw, Casey Anthony is free, Amanda Knox is(kinda) free and Jodi arias has not been convicted ( yet). I had a theme, next time I'll use fairy tale characters or cartoons.



Just because they are "free" does not make them someone I want to marry or f@ck.  I have played the game before on other sites, but not with 3 people who deserve to die.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Just because they are "free" does not make them someone I want to marry or f@ck.  I have played the game before on other sites, but not with 3 people who deserve to die.



It's no different than playing with 3 people who you'd like to F, and none that you'd want to marry or kill...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> It's no different than playing with 3 people who you'd like to F, and none that you'd want to marry or kill...


That would make it better cause you'd really have to think. With the three posted I'd be worried about being killed first.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't kill Mary please,she my friend, lol.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 28, 2013)

Call me a prude ol' fuddy-duddy or what have you.....but this type of thread is not a very good way to curtail the sausage party going on here, and bring some women into the mix.

Of course if you are willing for it to be:  Nick, bvibert, and deadheadskier, what would you do?


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> Call me a prude ol' fuddy-duddy or what have you.....but this type of thread is not a very good way to curtail the sausage party going on here, and bring some women into the mix.
> 
> Of course if you are willing for it to be:  Nick, bvibert, and deadheadskier, what would you do?



I already gave as much comment as im willing to give lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> Call me a prude ol' fuddy-duddy or what have you.....but this type of thread is not a very good way to curtail the sausage party going on here, and bring some women into the mix.
> 
> Of course if you are willing for it to be:  Nick, bvibert, and deadheadskier, what would you do?



I don't fuck, marry or kill and tell..........


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> Call me a prude ol' fuddy-duddy or what have you.....but this type of thread is not a very good way to curtail the sausage party going on here, and bring some women into the mix.
> 
> Of course if you are willing for it to be:  Nick, bvibert, and deadheadskier, what would you do?



I agree about the sausage fest... my first reaction to this thread was that it may not be a good fit for here, but then I thought it might add something interesting to the misc forum...

That said, I'm not inclined to talk about killing people, even if it it's a game... not to mention my wife sometimes reads this forum, so I'm not eager to write down who I'd f@ck either... :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't fuck, marry or kill and tell..........



+1


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I agree about the sausage fest... my first reaction to this thread was that it may not be a good fit for here, but then I thought it might add something interesting to the misc forum...
> 
> That said, I'm not inclined to talk about killing people, even if it it's a game... not to mention my wife sometimes reads this forum, so I'm not eager to write down who I'd f@ck either... :lol:


+1


----------



## Kerovick (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't put anything on the internet that I would not say to my boss, wife or grand mother.


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2013)

Kerovick said:


> I don't put anything on the internet that I would not say to my boss, wife or grand mother.



Smart


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 2, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> Of course if you are willing for it to be:  Nick, bvibert, and deadheadskier, what would you do?



This question wasn't as articulate as I typically strive for, and so was misunderstood.  I wasn't asking for admin and moderator's positions on this thread or it's original question.  I was trying to be a table turning, smartass troll and was wondering what kind of discomforting answers we might dredge up if it was:  who would you f@ck, marry or kill if your choices were Nick, bvibert, and deadheadskier?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> This question wasn't as articulate as I typically strive for, and so was misunderstood.  I wasn't asking for admin and moderator's positions on this thread or it's original question.  I was trying to be a table turning, smartass troll and was wondering what kind of discomforting answers we might dredge up if it was:  who would you f@ck, marry or kill if your choices were Nick, bvibert, and deadheadskier?


Sorry I didn't get that the first time around... 

that's pretty funny.. but, i hope everyone chooses to kill me!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2013)

witch hobble said:


> Nick, bvibert, and deadheadskier?



KFM, DHS gets the M cause he appears to be a good cook!


----------

